# Daiwa Ventura 60 Big Game Reel



## Big Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

I have one, new in the wooden box, that has never been put on a rod or had line on the spool. The only thing I can find on the internet is written in Thai on a message board and Google can't translate. I would like to know more about this reel. I know it was purchased before November 1979, that's all. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have sent correspondence to Daiwa, but have not received a reply. Thanks in advance. 
Mike


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 8, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> nice!!



I second that!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jan 9, 2008)

Try here.  It's a manufacturer's site (Daiwa) on the Florida Sportsmen board.

Sweet reel, BTW.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeroforum?id=136


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link. It looks like a place I can get some good info. And Thanks to all for the compliments on the reel.


----------

